# Bruno's Progress Thread



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

So i figured instead of making new threads every time i'm bored or bruno does something, i'll just do what most people do and have his own progress thread.

This is Bruno, he was born December 15th, 2013 and we got him at 7 weeks old on super bowl Sunday.

about 6 weeks


Then i lose track on when these were taking but all from 7 weeks on






about 9 weeks?




around 11-12 weeks






This is 13-14 weeks and most recent









Looking for attention lol


he was 11lb's at 8 weeks old. now he is almost 15 weeks and about 23lbs. I feel like he is growing slowly, then looking at these all in order i can really tell he's growing fast lol. I hope you guys enjoy, and i'll keep this updated.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Aww, Bruno is a cutey! I love his white muzzle!


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Aw, adorable, he looks a little like my boy Charlie.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes I love the markings on him  and my favorite picture is the one of him with the green ring in his mouth-- LOL! What a hoot!


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone. He's definitely cute! And coach, he plays with that ring all the time and whips his head around and it gets stuck like that lol. He's always making me laugh


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

Him "not biting" my flip flop lol


And just sitting on the couch watching tv


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

Two pictures from yesterday, being a watch dog lol.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

He's a cutie pie. (I have a thing for black and white animals)

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

Some more of Bruno


And he's been loving the nice weather and always wants to play outside!


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

Bruno enjoying the sun. Probably his favorite thing to do


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the new Bruno pics John! The sun just gotta feel good after the Winter we just had. Thanks for sharing the pictures.

Joe


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah it's nice. 65 degrees is perfect. Bruno wanted to stay out there all day lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

So cute! Love that 1st pic. I love laying in sun too


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

Lol thanks, Stangchick


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Looking good and growing!!


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

He is growing, I had him on my bathroom scale last weekend and he weighed 30lbs. He goes to the vet again Monday and will weigh him again. Just over 4 months old


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

Bruno got a new collar


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Cool, looks good.


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks Stangchick


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice collar, it looks great on Bruno, and he is lookin' good!


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks DickyT. Here's another of him, he's growing quickly


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Love one ear back, cute.


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

I forgot i had this thread going, so instead of making a new thread, i'll keep updating like i was supposed too lol..

Bruno is 10 months now, last time i weighed him at 9 months he was 65lbs.

trying to climb the latter to play with the kids



and with his best friend (my nephew)



nap time


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

He's a big one! He looks a lot like mine. He looks great, I always like seeing these dogs with kids.


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you, and yeah he's pretty big lol. He absolutely LOVES that baby, almost too much because he's so big and its easy to knock over a toddler. But he means well and would never hurt him on purpose.

Here's a few others


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the update pictures John_B. Bruno is a big bruiser but it looks like he is so gentle with the kids. Great looking face.

Joe


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks jttar, he tries to be gentle lol


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

Great photos! loved seeing the progression


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Great photos of Bruno with your son! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks guys. I take way too many pictures of him, I try to just post the good ones so it's not too many lol


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm not sure there's such a thing as too many pictures when it comes to dogs. Charlie used to have his own instagram page lol.


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

A few more picture of Bruno for this thread.











and just because i found an old picture of like the day i got him, here is baby Bruno lol


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Bruno puppy couldn't be cuter. Thanks for the new pics John_B.

Joe


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

He was an adorable puppy. I almost wish he could stay that size lol


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

John, he is looking good. He has such a sweet face


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks Katey... And here's one more getting ready to attack the flirt pole


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

He is almost a year old... Time goes quick


----------

